# Parrot Fish help please !!



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi. i have recently (3 days ago) added 2 parrot fish, 1x2" and 1x3", to my tank which has 6 1" silver dollars. The smaller one is absolutely fine and as happy as a pig in sh*t. The larger one spends a lot of time laying sideways under some driftwood.When he comes out he is fine and eats well. He also like spitting gravel around and chasing the other parrot fish. Should i have a concern about him. To look at he is absolutely perfect..no signs of disease or anything.

thanks Alan

Also how much/often should i do water changes for these fish


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Not sure about the parrots behaviour, post you're water parameters.

I would just do the same maintenence as most fish require, at least 25% weekly, rinse your mechanical filtration couple times a month also, along with your bio media, that helps keep the levels in check. (rinse in tank water, if you're not already aware!!!)


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

I dont have water results handy but they were fine when i did it 2 days ago. it seems odd that all the others are fine.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

What exactly are you readings? Is the fish laying on its side completely? Was the tank cycled?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

not all the time.when it comes out it completely fine . i have the readings at home. i will post later.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Did you cycle the tank?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

yep cycled and water was fine


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok, but i would do another test when you get home and then post results.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ok will do


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't think there is anything wrong with him. Just not the friendliest fish.

If he was laying on his side in the open I would probably worry a bit, but hes probably just hiding. Plus hes doing what it sounds like parrots love to do, digging.

Its also possible that the fish spawned and its just guarding its nest. I know parrots are a sterile fish, but it still sounds like they try spawning.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Plowboy said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with him. Just not the friendliest fish.
> 
> If he was laying on his side in the open I would probably worry a bit, but hes probably just hiding. Plus hes doing what it sounds like parrots love to do, digging.
> 
> Its also possible that the fish spawned and its just guarding its nest. I know parrots are a sterile fish, but it still sounds like they try spawning.


wehen out in the open hes is fine. just leans over when hiding


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wouldn't worry to much then, probably just a bit skttish.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

if the rest of the fish are fine and the water paras are good its probs just the parrot with a lousy personality.
give it a few more days. if nothing changed then its the parrot and you have no problem. he may get more confident as time passes and stop acting weird.
if it gets worse then it may be ill and take it out to QT if you have one


----------



## jdstooge (Nov 30, 2008)

i have four parrots in a 50 gallon corner tank. they all love digging in the gravel. and the one laying on his side that is just there nature. i have one that lays on his side when resting. i alos have another one that lays upside down in the plants while resting. so your fish is normal. i have had mine for 5 years now. and they have always layd like that.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

jdstooge said:


> i have four parrots in a 50 gallon corner tank. they all love digging in the gravel. and the one laying on his side that is just there nature. i have one that lays on his side when resting. i alos have another one that lays upside down in the plants while resting. so your fish is normal. i have had mine for 5 years now. and they have always layd like that.


Ok thanks thats good to know. I tried a little experiment last night when i got home from work. I was watching him swim upand down with the others. As soon as i turned the light on he started acting funny again then stopped when the light went off. I am assuming its to bright and i am also going to put a bit of 4" tube in so he can hide when he wants to.

Thanks again Alan


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine did this for about a month after i got him and now hes just fine. He still diggs and hides on occasion but not as much and he usually just digs enough out so he can only fit in sideways... so he kinda lays on his side also, it just seems its there nature.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

cool....thanks


----------

